# How to piss off a frog



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)




----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

:lol:

- Merg


----------



## Beachcomber12 (Feb 11, 2012)

Froggy went a courtin'


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Good for the frog :lol:


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Did you hear about the fly on the toilet seat?

He got pissed off.


----------

